
Drone crashes into Space Needle - Animats
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/the-pilot-who-crashed-a-drone-into-the-space-needle-cou-1791160751
======
Animats
Some clown crashed a small drone into the Space Needle. At the time, workers
were setting up a fireworks display there. The drone missed a fireworks array
by about one meter. Bad place and time for bad drone operation.

